# Cape Point is CLOSED



## liljoe (Jul 20, 2010)

As per RDT Board . Closed at 6:am this morning... just when the toads showed up


----------



## goldencreek (Jul 25, 2013)

Why is the point closed?

Ahh the dam birds


----------



## yerbyray (May 18, 2010)

I know this is not a good thing for fishermen but could someone educate me on the significance? Does this mean that we will have to hike in instead of drive in to the point area?

If so, can some one elaborate on what needs to be done to make a successful trip to the point with the beached closed?

Thanks....I hope I haven't started a war


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

yerbyray said:


> I know this is not a good thing for fishermen but could someone educate me on the significance? Does this mean that we will have to hike in instead of drive in to the point area?
> 
> If so, can some one elaborate on what needs to be done to make a successful trip to the point with the beached closed?
> 
> Thanks....I hope I haven't started a war


Walk in the water and leave no footprints....


----------



## twitch (Jan 29, 2008)

AbuMike said:


> Walk in the water and leave no footprints....


Yep....and even though this is LEGAL, you still run the risk of being ticketed and or harassed by park personnel. All it takes is one possum cop on a power trip to F your day up.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

AbuMike said:


> Walk in the water and leave no footprints....


If you are walking to the Point and step on a Bird by mistake make sure you smush it down real good in the sand and then kick sand over it so the Rangers and Bird People (who will be driving to the Point, only suckers who have to walk are the Fishermen) will not see it

Birds tweet at me when I get out of my house and get into my Grand Cherokee...................*.It is only at Cape Hatteras* where one finds birds that are deathly afraid of Fishermen's Trucks on the sand, Park Ranger Trucks are fine evidently a fisherman must have run over a Plover some time back and the word got around to all the Plovers who s....t their pants now every time a Truck rolls by with a rod rack on the front bumper..and the Plover's get real real nervous and cannot do their "sexy dance"

Makes me want to get the old Remington out of the closet

If all the Plovers are dead then the Point cannot be closed correct?

If I want to kill a few Plovers in an act of revenge does this make me a bad person?

If a Plover flies in front of my Remington's muzzle and my shotgun happens to go off at that exact time by mistake can this be ruled an accident? 

Not much of a Drum season at the Point for Spring 2014 for all the old and injured people who cannot make the walk

If someone kidnaps all the Plovers and keeps them in an enclosed coop up in Rodnathe until June 21 and does not get caught and successfully incubates all the eggs instead of the two or three the Park Service gives their self credit for each Spring would this make me a bad person?


----------



## dlpetrey (Oct 30, 2013)

So I keep getting different answers on this. Can I walk to the point. Do I have to stay in the water? Seems like everyone has a different answer to this question. So sorry if I strike any nerves but if I can walk down there I'm going to. Thanks guys.


----------



## twitch (Jan 29, 2008)

Yes, you can legally walk to the Point as long as you are not leaving foot prints. Foot prints in damp sand = ticket.

Yes, you have to stay in the water the entire time. DO NOT LEAVE THE WATER, especially if approached by park personnel asking you to approach their vehicle on dry ground...they will issue you a ticket for it, even though you did so at their request...I've seen it happen on HI and Oregon Inlet beaches.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Garboman said:


> If you are walking to the Point and step on a Bird by mistake make sure you smush it down real good in the sand and then kick sand over it so the Rangers and Bird People (who will be driving to the Point, only suckers who have to walk are the Fishermen) will not see it
> 
> Birds tweet at me when I get out of my house and get into my Grand Cherokee...................*.It is only at Cape Hatteras* where one finds birds that are deathly afraid of Fishermen's Trucks on the sand, Park Ranger Trucks are fine evidently a fisherman must have run over a Plover some time back and the word got around to all the Plovers who s....t their pants now every time a Truck rolls by with a rod rack on the front bumper..and the Plover's get real real nervous and cannot do their "sexy dance"
> 
> ...


 I'm with ya on this Mike... BUT,as ole as I am can still walk with Tater toating all the tackle and needs in the backpack.. All I have to do is carry my Fusion mag and good to go ..


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

You just have to stay in the water around the inclosure then you can walk one the beach. They have a walk around I will check tomorrow


----------



## dlpetrey (Oct 30, 2013)

Thanks bronzbck1 and everyone. I really appreciate it.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Drumdum said:


> I'm with ya on this Mike... BUT,as ole as I am can still walk with Tater toating all the tackle and needs in the backpack.. All I have to do is carry my Fusion mag and good to go ..


I have one of those Cabelas Master Guide Backpacks with the pack shelf built in, I bought it for an Alaskan Trip that is yet to occur

By strapping it down I can carry a sizable cooler on the pack shelf that would allow me to stay for extended periods with plenty of ice to last 24 hours

I also rigged it hold two full size plastic sand spikes lashed to the sides of the packframe that would carry my primary rod and a spare (you know me I needs me a spare)

Carry anything I need in that setup, including a tarp and sleeping bag, shotgun where legal (Oh that's right it is legal on Cape Hatteras National Seashore now, just think Dawn breaks and the only critters out on the Point are Garbo and a few Plovers................Rangers won't make it out for a few hours as they would be still in their beds giving me plenty of time to cover up any leftover evidence)

Only Drawback is it starts getting heavy, Back pack weighs around 12 pounds empty

Only problem I can foresee is stepping in a bit of quicksand and taking a header and breaking off the tips of my heavers

Went out and chucked my heavers yesterday and got off a few decent casts


----------



## redman (Dec 18, 2009)

The closure is only about 100 yards long and blocks the orv route to the point at the narrows. The point is not closed but the closure has it blocked off. Walk in the water underneath the closure and then dry sand the rest of the way. Park at the narrows and it's about a 30 minute walk. 
BTY, the closure is for an ostyer catcher not a plover.


----------



## drumchaser (Jan 14, 2003)

Birds used as scapegoats. Daggum politicians will do anything. :--|


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

> BUT,as ole as I am can still walk with Tater toting all the tackle and needs in the backpack


Yep and soon as tater sees his first topless sunbather turn over on her towel or sees long legs beneath a thong ole DD gonna be pickin' chit up outta da surf....wondering how he's gonna make it the next half mile


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

> BUT,as ole as I am can still walk with Tater toting all the tackle and needs in the backpack


Yep and soon as tater sees his first topless sunbather turn over on her towel or sees long legs beneath a thong ole DD gonna be pickin' chit up outta da surf....wondering how he's gonna make it the next half mile


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

I know that moment is coming Frank,ya ain't gotta remind me of it,thank you........


----------



## Alexy (Nov 1, 2010)

redman said:


> The closure is only about 100 yards long and blocks the orv route to the point at the narrows. The point is not closed but the closure has it blocked off. Walk in the water underneath the closure and then dry sand the rest of the way. Park at the narrows and it's about a 30 minute walk.
> *BTY, the closure is for an ostyer catcher not a plover*.


Which is not even a endnagered bird. It is a spices " of least concern" http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/American_Oystercatcher
The NPS just needs a reason to close the access. The plover thing is not working out so they are trying the AMOY and if you notice they are pushing the turtle issue much harder in the last 3 years as well. Just watch that one come to prominence in the next few years.


----------



## ncsharkman (Mar 12, 2011)

I can remember when this was a free country. I remember back in the 70's-80's and 90's loading up my old 4x4 Nissan King cab with the fighting chair in the back and my zodiac with the 9.9h.p. motor and heading to the "point" on Fridays with my wife and sons! We had our little grill with us and plenty of food and beer in the coolers, extra cloths and a portable sun heated shower. I even had outriggers on the back to keep the lines out of the surf. We would run our big tuna heads out 3-4 hundred yards right before dark and sit in the lawn chairs drinking cold drinks, playing cards or just B.S.ing waiting for the big 16/0 to start making noise. Their were plenty of birds of every kind and more turtles than you could shake a stick at back then and as far as I know we the fishermen and women and the animals got along fine! We always left the beach cleaner than we found it too. We sharked the "hook" and the drummers fished the "point" and we got along fine. They used to come down in droves to watch when one of us hooked up!
Like I said, I can remember those days when we were free....
Sharkman


----------



## Yota924x4 (Dec 6, 2013)

North end of ocracoke is closed about 100 yards past the ferry landing. Friday you could go out about 3/8th a mile. Not soo much on Saturday


----------



## caniac23 (Oct 29, 2009)

As bad as things are with the point being closed for nestlings, what bothers me even more is spots like ramps 23, 27 to 30 and 34 being closed FOREVER for no good reason.


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

Couldn't agree with you more caniac23, ramps 34 and 45 were my favorite playgrounds - they shut em both down -- like you said, for no good reason --- kinda killed my soul when they done that, makes me mad when they open em up for tournaments -- kinda like pourin salt in a wound to go in those areas and fish a tournament -- River


----------



## ncsharkman (Mar 12, 2011)

River said:


> Couldn't agree with you more caniac23, ramps 34 and 45 were my favorite playgrounds - they shut em both down -- like you said, for no good reason --- kinda killed my soul when they done that, makes me mad when they open em up for tournaments -- kinda like pourin salt in a wound to go in those areas and fish a tournament -- River


 Why in the "Hell" did they close 34? Did they even humor us with a reason? I used to love 34 and had planned on fishing it again this summer. We need some drastic changes in this country!!! P.S. I was looking to close the deal on a used Jeep 4x4 this afternoon but now I'm having second thoughts.


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

There's a lot of people that believe they closed 34 to try and hurt the famous tackle shop in Avon -- because the owner was one of the ones that fought hard to keep the beaches open - and I've got that same opinion --- River


----------



## Catch This (Nov 19, 2005)

I too have that opinion. I can see no other reason for closing 34; there are no birds there. An occassional turtle nest, and I can live with a temp closure or drive around for the turtles. .....but wait, they will humor us with a new ORV Ramp at 32.5 with a new ten car parking lot and foot trail to the beach paid for with beach permit money. Just what we need foot trails, paid for with beach permits (said with deep Cynicism).


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

River said:


> There's a lot of people that believe they closed 34 to try and hurt the famous tackle shop in Avon -- because the owner was one of the ones that fought hard to keep the beaches open - and I've got that same opinion --- River


 I'm with ya on kicking Frank to the curve.. There ARE no birds,and a great stretch of beach to fish.. The point closed to oyster catchers is another one of those punishments to a tackle shop as well.. As far as the stretch from 27 to 30 with no more than a small parking lot at the bottom of the ramp,I'm clueless as to why they would consider that as great habitat for a bird,that beach is so unforgiving.. Also,my favorite stretch to fish...I am for protecting wildlife,but this is about power,not about protecting wildlife....


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

River said:


> There's a lot of people that believe they closed 34 to try and hurt the famous tackle shop in Avon -- because the owner was one of the ones that fought hard to keep the beaches open - and I've got that same opinion --- River


 I'm with ya on kicking Frank to the curve.. There ARE no birds,and a great stretch of beach to fish.. The point closed to oyster catchers is another one of those punishments to a tackle shop as well.. As far as the stretch from 27 to 30 with no more than a small parking lot at the bottom of the ramp,I'm clueless as to why they would consider that as great habitat for a bird,that beach is so unforgiving.. Also,my favorite stretch to fish...I am for protecting wildlife,but this is about power,not about protecting wildlife....


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

> As far as the stretch from 27 to 30.........that beach is so unforgiving.. Also, my favorite stretch to fish...


Also my favorite but I have to add " used to be ".


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

ncsharkman said:


> We need some drastic changes in this country!!!


It's called "Revolution" . . . It worked in 1776 and will work again in the 21st Century . . . Show no mercy and take no prisoners !!!

"The tree of liberty must be refreshed from time to time with the blood of patriots and tyrants." - Thomas Jefferson
*
http://www.monticello.org/site/jefferson/tree-liberty-quotation*


----------

